# Neck brace advice (Leatt vs. Alpinestar and body armor/helmet compatibility)



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm considering getting a neck brace and wanted the latest scoop on what's good out there. I wear the Rockgardn Trailstar body armor ( http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=21054&category=655 ) and a Bell Drop helmet. Does anyone have any experience or advice regarding this setup with a neck brace? I've heard mixed reviews about the Leatts. Some people seem to love 'em and others find that they restrict their view and don't like wearing them. I also read that the Alpinestart Bionic brace has a lower profile and tends to be more comfortable. Can anyone compare it to the Leatt DBX Comp? Also, are you guys rocking them under or over your body armor?

Thanks a lot. I'll post some Whistler/Blackrock videos later in return for the advice.


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

Leatt & RockGrdn, that's my present setup, together with a POC hat.
Personally, I have no restrictions on head tilt, front to back, nor side to side.

Read the instructions twice, then adjusted the Leatt accordingly.

With regards to the RckGarden vest, I removed the 1st plastic bar/rib from the spine protector, this allowed me, a better contact & fit overall with my gear.

Hope this helps....


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

Curious about this also as I am leaning towards the alpinstars but would like to hear from others, especially if you have ridden both.


----------



## asin (Jan 31, 2005)

I found the Leatt way more comfortable than the Astars. The Astars seemed like a fine product but the Leatt just fit me better. It works great with my older carbon Giro Remedy. 

I don't really wear a pressure suit anymore so no comment on that.


----------



## Loser_guy (Jun 14, 2008)

I have the Carbon Alpinestars BNS. According to the directions it doesn't "work" with my Giro Remedy since there is over a 2" gap at the closest point, but my Kali Prana measures perfectly.

Riding DH with it can get annoying on the steep stuff. You get a distracting thud on large bumps (I've heard it can be helped by putting the soft part of velcro on the back of the brace), and you have to learn to look down the trail using your eyes instead of your head. This is the biggest problem I have with it since I already have the noob habit of staring directly in front of my front tire too often.

Riding moto with it I can't even tell I have it on.


----------



## backshift (Nov 26, 2008)

I haven't done any research on this but I know there are pros and cons to wearing one... some people claim there is little/no evidence that they are beneficial, and that you are more likely to break your collarbone.


----------



## misuge (Apr 20, 2009)

Have a look at Omega X1 brace, it's a different approach to neck protection and I like it more than Leatt's. http://www.omegabrace.com/
I have three days in bikepark with mine, very pleased so far. It fits nicely under 661 Vapor suite and has a wide range of adjustment. I could never really get the Leatt to fit me well when trying it on in shops.


----------



## phyco ref (Jun 12, 2010)

I just picked up a Leatt Moto GPX Club II and so far it seems great with my 2011 Giro Remedy. It does have some restriction in movement but not badly. Very comfortable to wear! After having it on for a bit you don't even notice that it is there.

One thing you need to be careful with about the Alpinestars is that it is only ment for compression injuries and not hyper-extension injuries as well like the Leatt.

I would recommend the Leatt Moto GPX Club II! Spend the bit extra for the Club II over the adventure as the adjustability is key!


----------



## Transition Bikes!!! (Apr 19, 2011)

Leat


----------



## IntenseRdr (Jan 21, 2004)

Im using the Alpinestars BNS Carbon for motocross on my KX450 and it feels pretty good but does take a little getting used to. Now i have 2 buddies using the top of the line Leatt and both have broken their colar bones in crashes at the track. But the brace did its job keeping them from neck or spine damage. The BNS uses a design that is set to break on purpose. A-stars showed me how its design works when i stopped by their truck at supercross last year. Both are great protective devices and one or the other may or may not fit everyone due to their body's build. I do see how it will take some getting used riding dh though since you are facing down the slope and looking up ahead a lot of the time. Helmet may keep tapping on the back of the brace. Oh, the A-Stars BNS does come with a couple of high density foam pieces that plug into the brace section that sits on your shoulders to give it a few mm lift to get it a bit closer under the helmet for those with longer necks. Any of the 2 are great devices to help re-distribute forces around to your shoulders in conjuction with your helmet. 

Safe DHing guys!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Leatt + Remedy here. It felt a little bit restrictive at first, but now it feels just right - I don't notice it when riding anymore. It only stops my head from moving in directions that aren't necessary. 

I have no doubt that it will reduce the odds of neck injury in some types of falls. I can just feel the way it limits motion, and will transfers force from the helmet to my shoulders rather than my neck. If it raises the risk of collarbone breakage, then so be it. That's a reasonable compromise. I got stuck in bed for a month with a busted collarbone once, but I used to work with a guy who will be stuck in a wheelchair for a lot longer.

I wish there was a neck brace that would work well for snowboarding. The big lip on the back of the Leatt would kinda suck in a backward fall. 

I have some Dianese armor that might fit well enough with it but I haven't been riding with the armor yet. Not sure which model armor it is, I bought it from a friend a few years ago and it doesn't say anywhere on it. The only catch is that the 'bra strap' for the Leatt has to be removed. Not sure if that's going to be a problem or not. Test fit seems good but I'll have to ride to know for sure.


----------



## rick88 (Sep 10, 2010)

Aren't the Leatts like 250+ dollars?
I would maybe consider buying a cheaper one if they were proven to significantly reduce the risk of injury, but it seems like most people around my area rock them because they look cool.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

See if you can borrow one for a day, or even just wear one for a few minutes, and familiarize yourself with the way it limits movement of your head. 

Seems to me that it allows the range of motion that I need, and prevents a range of motion that I don't need, and excessive movement in the range that it prevents could really, really suck. That might not be "proof" but it's all the evidence I need.

The people who you think are wearing them to look cool might actually be wearing them for the same reason that they wear seat-belts.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

I was in the same position as you a month ago after I landed my head from a drop and scared the **** out of myself. Leat doesnt work without removing backplates. Alpine does, atleast with dainese. I still need to modify it a bit to get 100% head movement but today was my first ride so I may be a bit paranoid.


Though If I had no cash restrictions Id go with Ortema - it is light and should work with any back protection due to the fact the rear support does not lay in the middle of the back but on 2 sides.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

Very interesting discussion, indeed and I can see why phyco_ref says the LEatt offers more protection. The back of the Alpine looks a bit lower than the leatt therefore not providing as much protection in the particular case of hyper extension.

Many people argue that they are expensive and only look cool, having played american football, and chrashed riding enduro mx, head first, I can only say, it makes sense to me.

Now I only have to choose one of them, but sizing is kinda confusing.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

norbar said:


> I was in the same position as you a month ago after I landed my head from a drop and scared the **** out of myself. Leat doesnt work without removing backplates. Alpine does, atleast with dainese. I still need to modify it a bit to get 100% head movement but today was my first ride so I may be a bit paranoid.
> 
> Though If I had no cash restrictions Id go with Ortema - it is light and should work with any back protection due to the fact the rear support does not lay in the middle of the back but on 2 sides.


Somehow the Ortemy X-neck looks even lower on the front than the alpine bionic


----------



## kingofthemountain82 (Aug 15, 2007)

I've been wearing the EVS evolution brace for about a year now and It's save me at least 5 times. Each time I stood up in amazement at how I wasn't hurt in the least. For 120 bucks, you can't beat it. As far as comfort, after the first run, I forget it's even on.


----------

